# What's your favourite kit manufacturer?



## Bradgc (14/8/15)

I've been brewing for a couple months now, and have probably made around 20 brews.

I was wondering what everyone's favourite kit manufacturer is? 
Out of the standard common brew shop brands:
Cooper's, Morgans, mangrove jack, tooheys, brigalow, Black Rock, homebrand etc..


----------



## Brew Forky (14/8/15)

When I was brewing kits, I was quite partial to Muntons.


----------



## Danielscott26 (15/8/15)

I always liked Muntons as well when I was doing kits the export Pilsner was my favourite.


----------



## Bradgc (15/8/15)

Unfortunately, I don't think muntons are available at any of my local brew shops


----------



## Diggs (15/8/15)

Mangrove Jack do some decent ones.


----------



## BradG (15/8/15)

Had lots of good brews using coopers (mainly) and black rock. Only used muntons, and mj a couple of times. Don't think I've ever used tooheys or brigalow. Definitely not in the past year year. Recollections of a brigalow cider which wasn't too well received. 

Not very often though that I make the kit exactly as per the instructions. Always seem to add or alter something, be it yeast, hops, final volume, malts or other sugars. 

There's a few more brands in my lhbs that I've yet to try.


----------



## Grott (15/8/15)

Personally I'd say Coopers home brew is the best value (quality/cost). I also find them an excellent base for additions such as grain/ hops and changing of yeasts. 
Cheers


----------



## pist (15/8/15)

Coopers were a winner for me when i was doing kits. Worst was tooheys or homebrand closely followed by morgans. Then i stepped in to all grain (biab) and haven't looked back


----------



## maaark (15/8/15)

I agree with grott in that Coopers have a great range and the price can't be beaten. Easy to get a hold of too. Plus there is heaps of recipes online to load them up.

I used a Morgans Amber ale kit once for a LC Rogers clone & it turned out pretty good.

I wonder how many of the Aussie brands are owned by Coopers anyway.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/8/15)

AG now but when I did kits it was Coopers for me too, then Black Rock. Not that I tried everything else but when I did I wasn't really pleased. I think it is that they are well balanced and fairly neutral for experimental flair as well. also you can get all the stats of the canned brews off their website and add it into software to get down to the details of the balance of your recipe.


----------



## mofox1 (15/8/15)

ESB for their wheat beers. And you can make a mean stout from the Coopers kits and extracts.


----------



## superstock (15/8/15)

For doing straight kits Coopers is hard to beat. When I want to play with additions the Woolies Homebrand cans, being low bittered are a good base to start with.


----------



## DU99 (15/8/15)

when i used tin's it was Black Rock Unmalted products.also tried Muntons,also check this site out Coopers Irish Stout was a good one


----------



## Brew Forky (15/8/15)

superstock said:


> For doing straight kits Coopers is hard to beat. When I want to play with additions the Woolies Homebrand cans, being low bittered are a good base to start with.


I've had successes with Woolie's Home Brand, but when I used a Coles Lager for a kits and bits, it wasn't pleasant.


----------



## Bradgc (15/8/15)

I'm surprised that there isn't much good feedback about Morgan's. I think I prefer them over Cooper's


----------



## spog (15/8/15)

I started brewing with Coopers and still use it, Morgans Blue Mountain lager makes a nice brew.
I used Muntons yrs back and liked it as well, but it was only available in Adelaide not in my home town.


----------



## manticle (15/8/15)

Bacchus and grain/grape fresh wort.

Coopers heritage range for tinned extract kits.


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (16/8/15)

Best kit beers I've made have probably been the Country Brewer Wet Pak and ESB Finest Round wort kits but I think they stopped making them. Their 3kg tins are pretty good too.

90% of my brews are made with Coopers stuff, I take advantage the free shipping when it's on offer.


----------



## Lager Bloke (11/10/15)

Good results with coopers heritage lager+blue mountain lager-always added xtra LME and Hallatua hops(just Morgan's teabag type)


----------

